# State Workers



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

I just gotta vent, and figured you guys may get a kick out of this. First off, I drive a semi in the construction season. The plates cost 4000.00 a year. (I really love this time of year). We also have to have an IFTA sticker (separate form, sent in separate envelopes). I sent the IFTA but forgot payment. I also sent in the registration after the IFTA form (couple of days). My IFTA was returned because I forgot the check (my fault , $5.00 check) So I return the IFTA with payment. Then I get the Reg. saying forgot to check one box saying that I was Owner/Operator. I correct and send back again. Now they send my IFTA back again with my check saying that they were waiting for registration materials, which I have sent in! The date between the two letters is 4 days. it takes at least one for it to get to me, and one to get back to them, and a day to correct and mail. So the one was probably in the outbox when the other is received?! So i call and they don't have a record of my registration making it back. They couldn't hold on to it? They know they are getting it back anyhow!? What a mess. now my plates are expired and cannot work if there was any. I would have carried it in there, so I could avoid something like this, but cannot as per state requirements, must be mailed.

You guys think getting equipment ready for snow was fun! 

Jeff


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Wow thats alot of work  and mucho dinero payup


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

Got to love blowjo and the commercial dist fee he put in place. Now with the increase in tolls and the new scale on 41 they are going to get the money one way or another.

Plates went up big time last year even my D plate on my dually went up. I know one guy moved his business up to Wisconsin because it was going to cost him an extra 10k a year to plate his trucks.

The State of IL. has really put a huge burden on commercial vehicle operators since blowjo got elected. What was a 80k plate before like $2,500 wasn't it.


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

*Blowjo*



scuba875 said:


> Got to love blowjo and the commercial dist fee he put in place. Now with the increase in tolls and the new scale on 41 they are going to get the money one way or another.
> 
> Plates went up big time last year even my D plate on my dually went up. I know one guy moved his business up to Wisconsin because it was going to cost him an extra 10k a year to plate his trucks.
> 
> The State of IL. has really put a huge burden on commercial vehicle operators since blowjo got elected. What was a 80k plate before like $2,500 wasn't it.


He's a dandy isn't he? I believe you are correct with the 80k plate fee. I live in WI, but grew up and do most of my work in IL. I thought I might catch a break, but since 99% of my miles are IL miles, I pay 99% of IL's plate. If I had IL plates, I would be better off, as they aren't due until the end of June. Here in WI, it goes from when you buy the plate. Im locked into getting my plate before the season is even close to getting started. Makes starting up in the spring alot of fun.

I guess if I look on the bright side, I get to get taxes, license plates, etc. all before the season starts, and get to listen to the other guys complain the rest of the spring. Also wouldn't have to deal with IFTA as I wouldn't be apportioned (been fined $100.00 for not having correct amt. of fuel in each state), and would be able to walk in to get my plates instead of playing musical envelopes with WI.

Jeff

Is Hitler even gonna try for re-election? And I boycotted the tollway and their 300% increase for trucks. I don't even use it now with personal vehicle.


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

Yeah he is out of control. My friend does most his work up by you so it was smart to change to a Wisc corp.

Cant you got to Madison and do them there? Here in Illinois you can't get them at the normal facilities but if you drive down to the capital you can do them in person.

Here the cab card expires in March so you are still in the same boat. I'm not sure about non apportioned plates they may still be in June. I know all trailer expire in June.

I avoid the toll road now to. It's crazy and if you want to save money you have to get I Pass which means they can track your time. You know whats next people will start getting speeding tickets in the mail. I tell people this and they think I am crazy. It's just a matter of time until all the booths are updated and then watch what happens.

I am looking at property up in Salem now I can't wait to get out of this state.


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

*Madison*

Yeah, the first year you get the plates you can go to Madison. Every year after they MUST be mailed. No counter for renewals! The base plates expire in June, and I forgot, but I think you are right about march for apportioned plates. I would look for dump work in WI but they use quad axles up here and they are more money and limited use (can only do dump work) whereas I can pull other trailers if I need to.

I would like to find out about logging trucks up north. I wonder if they make any money and if there is any way to get work up there. I think that would be more scenic and more relaxing, and am already used to off-roading the semi for construction. Maybe someone on here will know.

Jeff


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

Peopleeater said:


> I would like to find out about logging trucks up north. I wonder if they make any money and if there is any way to get work up there. I think that would be more scenic and more relaxing, and am already used to off-roading the semi for construction. Maybe someone on here will know.
> 
> Jeff


Hey Jeff I might be able to hook you up pulling carnival rides with your truck up there on Sunday nights or Monday nights if you are interested. I do work for a few companies up there. I will ask around for you if you want I know a few companies that hire out to guys who own trucks. The moves are short 50 miles on average. I don't know what the pay is but I will ask that to.


----------

